# TT owners that forever slag off the TT !



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

exactly.... what is their point... :-/ adds no value at all to the forum, constructive negative comments / views are one thing but this is just moan.. moan .. moan .. TT this, TT that... Audi stuff blah, blah, blah !!! damn that audi... why audi why !!!!

is there nothing that will keep 'em happy... and let's not even start on the dear baby V6.. which has had a great battering of late :-/ I mean why did audi build it without asking their opinion ! and how dare someone here mod' their TT in a way other than what is on their own car !

hell while we are at it, lets just slag everything off about the TT and let's have a go at Audi as well to cover all bases.... just to make sure the powers of the car world are positive that the forum wasn't just having an off day but continuing to lack any creditability at all....    :-/ :-/

oh.. but no!!!!! I hear them type / scream... it's just a mother hubbard opinion / excuse.... I mean do you actually have anything contructive to really say ??? well they might as well get a skoda (prob' already got one or already looking for another  ) and be done with it, then you can really have a go at how crap the TT is..... 

so come on let's hear it ?? that damn TT !! old skool now I'm sure.. and i'm sure you'll about to tell me how you've been here since way back..... been there, done that.. but I ain't listening...... and no I haven't lost the plot.. it is sadly those you forever slag off the TT that have lost it, rather they never really had it...

but please tell it to that bald fat bloke riding next to you in your beloved TT.. .. .. (you know the one the guy in the track suit from every boy racer saxo/pug 106 who leans into every corner  ) then I really know how low the TT can really go ..... remember this point while you are quoting every seperate paragraph of this post with your reply (just to make it easy, i've left a space between each paragraph so you don't get confused...  but to give you a chance I haven't bothered with a grammar check... ok)

we are here for our love / pleasure of the Audi TT & cars in general......... but all some TT owners do is just moan moan moan about the TT.....


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i don't ;D


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

I do find it a little surprising, but then you will get extreme comments on chatforums, letters pages of magazines etc. Re the V6, I can understand why some serious modders wouldn't like it, but then I've never been interested in customising a standard car - all looks a little sad IMHO.

I guess it's the freedom of speech - I had a Mk2 MR2 for 3 years in the mid 90's and there were one or two problems (like it's tendancy to want to spin), but overall it was a fantastic car and always felt special. I'm sure the TT will be just the same.
Best to take with a pinch of salt.

Of course when I finally take delivery I'll be whinging all the time.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Great flame room post ! 
9/10 for effort!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Great flame room post !
> 9/10 for effort!


Yeah an interesting post, but the whole point about what makes THIS particular forum a "good" one is the diverse opinions that people hold, and the discussions that this often leads to..........

It is important to realise, that just because you or I own a TT, that doesn't make it faultless, nor does it make Audi a blameless company - and what some people see as "slagging off", others will see as raising a genuine concern.

The V6 is an interesting issue - for some people its the best TT ever. For others, its merely a marketing ploy by Audi. They have been unable (for a number of reasons) to "go the whole hog" and launch a proper "hot" version of the car (either a warrantied upgraded version of the 225 engine, or a V6 with a much improved performance increase over the 1.8T engine) - so the V6 is a compromise for a number of reasons. For some people, this will provide them with their ideal car - but for others, people will feel Audi have missed (or have been forced by design constraints to miss) an opportinuty...... But if everyone just crowed about how great the V6 was, and noone highlighted any of the compromises, I don't think we'd be doing the marque any favours...

What *is* slightly interesting, is that the V6 (as a potential range topper) seems to get more slagging than the model EVERYONE seemed to want Audi NOT to produce (namely the 150TTR)..... I'll leave you to suggest your own reasons for this, but my opinion is that, at "only" 250bhp, and only available with the DSG box, its not the "blow everything else away" product that people wanted to top the range.....

I don't think we ARE here necessarily because of "our love / pleasure of the Audi TT & cars in general" - this isn't a back-slapping, self-congratulating, "aren't we great" kind of forum. Of course we do all share some common background as TT Owners, Admirers or interested parties, and there IS an element of pulling together a lot of the time. But this is also tinged with REALISM, not necessarily "moaning" or "slagging off"....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As for the "personalisation" (modding) of people's cars.... well of COURSE its not to everyone's tastes. Some people prefer the clean look, and want their car exactly as it rolled off the production line. Others want it to look more agressive, with tints, body-kits, wheels, lowered suspension etc. One person's "personalisation" is another person's "butchery"...... but everyone who has modded their car thinks that their way of doing it is the "right" way. Even down to choosing the wheels and paint colour at purchase time. Some people like the standard V6 wheels, some people don't. Some people like the more unusual colours, like Arrow Grey or Imola Yellow, whilst others don't.... But I don't see anything wrong with saying "I don't like that"......

By discussing their handywork on a forum, people are inviting opinions and comments - but those who take exception to negative opinons should perhaps feel a bit more secure about their OWN opinion, and not take offence if someone doesn't like their version of how they think a TT should look.

My car is unique for a number of reasons. I don't know anyone else in the UK who has my wheels, for instance..... nor anyone else on the forum with a badboy loud APR exhaust. Nor yellow calipers.... Many people don't like my calipers. Or my wheels. Or think my exhaust is too lary. Me? I like 'em. Partly because they were my choice, but also because they have personalised the car, and because it is different to any other TT! I've had "yuck" comments about all 3 items both on and off the forum. Does that make me question my own choice? Of course not.... I'd like to think that I'm sure enough about my own choices to be able to allow others to have their own opinion about what I've done to my car, without me ending up feeling insecure and worried about my mods....

If you want a forum where everyone says "Isn't that great" to everything, and where all mods are greeted with 20 other people saying "how wonderful" (even if you've painted the car 2 clashing colours, fitted the rear light cluster covers, and sat the whole thing on 15" wheels) then this place isn't a great place to hang out - but I'm sure there are other forums out there that DO meet your needs....

But if you prefer a forum where people can LEARN the best way to deal with the Dealer Network and Audi CS - which stem from people slagging off the service they've got, but also posting how they've managed to get around the problem eventually - then this place is good. If you want to hear "the TT is the best car in the world" every time you click on a thread, then you'll be in for a shock - but if you want to learn about its faults, and how to work around them, or hear various opinions about why the TT is/isn't a good car, then this place is an amazing read....

Lets face it, a lot of us bought the car in the first place based on public opinion. We asked the advice of others, relied on journo test drives (personal opinion?) to see if it met our needs. Honest answers about the performance of Audi as a company and the "failings" of the car in various circumstances are important to know. You weigh these against everything else and make your own buying decision - but I'd suggest that just reading page upon page of people saying "the TT is the best thing since sliced bread" is NOT constructive......

There are people here who slag the car (and Audi) off - and sometimes it isn't entirely constructive - that I will grant you. But if they have a valid point, they should be listened to. If they don't have a valid point, people will "argue" with them, and the discussions than ensue (if read properly) are some of the most informative parts of the entire forum. Sometimes the only way to garner positive comments is to start with a negative and wait for people to disagree...... you can't have debate with only 1 side of the argument, and this forum would be VERY rarely used if everyone agreed 100% with everyone else....


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

v6 slagged off by insecure 225 owners who feel threatened by it in some way. 150 left alone because they are not threatened by it.

maybe?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> v6 slagged off by insecure 225 owners who feel threatened by it in some way. Â 150 left alone because they are not threatened by it.
> 
> maybe?


Maybe - but then the 150TTR threatened to dilute the brand by bringing out a cheaper version to compete head-to-head with some of the other cheap convertibles and roadsters in the market (MGTF, MX-5 etc). People were worried about it lowering residuals etc.

As for the V6 - well its just one of those things. The owners and potential purchasers see that it costs more and has a V6 engine, ergo its a better car. The 225 owners will point out that its heavier, it doesn't have a manual option, sits on higher suspension and the weight balance has changed. A threat? Nah its just a different car. 225 owners shouldn't take offence if the V6 brigade harp on about their "better" car, and neither should V6 owners if the tables are turned. Like the Coupe vs Roadster debate, there ARE 2 sides to every story  (despite the fact that Roadsters are obviously better)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Spot on Tim (as usual a lengthy but accurate response) and your tractor exhaust is truly awful, but as you are a fellow TTR will let you off.
Anyone who asks for an opinion, should be able to take the response, no matter which way it goes.
But the sad thing about forums though is that (yawn as we have said a million times now) the majority of posts are about things that go wrong with the car. Once in a blue moon someone actually posts an "I love my car" post and is instantly shot down in flames as a) the post is seen as boring and b)the hyper critical "I've been here longer than you have " experts cannot bare newbies having a voice and therefore the newbies are always treated as pathetic intruders .


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> your tractor exhaust is truly awful


How dare you slag off my pride and joy! 

;D 8) :-*


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

quiet sunday tim ?.................


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> quiet sunday tim Â ?.................


crackin' comeback, mate


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Horses for courses really  ;D


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

> crackin' comeback, mate


a comeback.. .. huh !?!?!?! 
didn't even know I was away


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

jampot

as per usual make all the valid points in an interesting and non bias way, I myself drive a 150 and don't give a fuck what people say about being hairdressers car, I canâ€™t really I am a fucking hairdresser lol and I can still have a smug look and think to myself it didnâ€™t cost me 30k to get it, and the end of the day we still do the same speed when we see a camera, and as per usual by punctuation is crap, as I type as I talk.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2003)

aye......


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

The forum allows people with an interest in TT's to express their views, good, bad and indifferent.

I'd like to think that reading a cross section of threads/posts gives a more balanced view on TT ownership and the perspective of would-be/would-never-be owners.

If I say I don't rate the TTV6, it's because it hasn't matched up to my expectations of what could have been the ultimate TT. That doesn't make it a bad car.

Likewise, if I say that the R32 makes my TT steering feel like the tyres have been let down, I'm only giving a relative judgement that I hope others will find interesting. That doesn't mean I don't love my TT.

If I moan about crap service from my local Audi dealer, I hope others will benefit in terms of shared experiences and alternative options open.

None of the above means I am disinterested and that's the point. Apathy means no posts, no posts means no views and no views means no forum.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> The forum allows people with an interest in TT's to express their views, good, bad and indifferent.
> 
> I'd like to think that reading a cross section of threads/posts gives a more balanced view on TT ownership and the perspective of would-be/would-never-be owners.
> 
> ...


Exquisitely put sir!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

> The forum allows people with an interest in TT's to express their views, good, bad and indifferent.
> 
> I'd like to think that reading a cross section of threads/posts gives a more balanced view on TT ownership and the perspective of would-be/would-never-be owners.
> 
> ...


WHICH I AGREE WITH......

maybe I wasn't making my point clearly..... or not trying hard enough...

rob, the above is what forums needs.. yes, from only the bad do we learn & understand, and the world changing into a better / worse place, etc, etc etc

it is the minority of the minority .. so call it a few.. who just give the TT crap... with no reason / personal view, hell even if it a crap one..... anything will do... to give us your point of view.... but even if there has been a view it seems to be the same copy-paste of the same view every time someone posts a question ...

which equals a moan for the sake of increasing the post count... prob up by by a few hundred / thousand by now.... might as well just post nothing .. cause there is nothing in the post worthwhile... just a moan at the TT for the sake of moaning....


----------

